# Is the whole "Clash of Wings" series on DVD?



## Jerry W. Loper (Jun 14, 2010)

Is the entire "Clash of Wings" series, based on Walter Boyne's book, on commercial DVD? According to wikipedia, there are 16 episodes, but I've only been able to identify about 13 episodes that have aired on the Military Channel.


----------



## Zooker (Oct 27, 2010)

Here is a link selling it on DVD. Clash of Wings 3 : DVDs : DVD : Air Battles of World War 2 : Documentaries : Reviews


----------

